# It's Hard...



## boost (Nov 25, 2010)

I've only been married for a little over a year and a half. My husband and I have a 19 month old daughter. Lately, I've had feelings of wanting to leave the marriage, but then my daughter pulls me right back into reality. Truth is--something needs to change, but I don't want my daughter to have divorced parents.

My husband is nit picky. He watches me do things and gets upset or tells me that I'm doing them wrong. I tell him it's alright if I do things my way. He says it frustrates him, because he has to end up fixing what I do wrong. Just tonight, he got mad, because I left some standing water on the bathroom counter. I "check out" now when he brings stuff up, because I don't want it to end up as a huge fight, but that makes him even more mad. He told me to sleep in the guest room tonight, which I'm in right now. Nice, huh?

I see a counselor and I've suggested marriage counseling, but he doesn't see a reason for it; says we don't need it. I tell him often that I'm not happy and I communicate my needs almost daily, but nothing changes.

I feel like he doesn't support me emotionally either, because he's not very vocal about things and affection doesn't come easy to him. But, you'd think he'd try, right? No.

The worst part of all this, is that there is a guy friend of mine from work who is currently going through a divorce. I find myself attracted to him and I think about him from time to time. I would doubt he feels the same way and I feel horrible for thinking about another man like this.

Any words of advice?


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Keep pushing for him to see the counselor hon, it sounds as if it's desparately needed.


Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And if he won't go to counseling with you, go yourself? You say that you "check out" when he brings stuff up. Without communication between you, it's going to be an uphill battle. If nothing else, figure out what you can do to change yourself for the better.

C


----------

